# An Age Question



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

I have been a member of this board for a very long time but have not posted here in quite some time. My 8 year old GSD, Bandit, passed away unexpectedly on this past Friday of a blood clot, the Vet thinks. We are totally heartbroken and missing him terribly. 
I am 70 and my husband is almost 77. Would we be considered too old to adopt a rescue?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss . You are only 70 years old !! Think positive. A new dog-love could very well increase your happiness and give you that boost to live another 40 or so years. I see that as a win - win . I have seen some wonderful sounding deserving dogs available that have some age on them themselves. There have been some beautiful dogs available from shelters where the owners have passed away and there were the dogs , well loved, well mannered , just needing a safe and loving home. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. As for being too old - no way!


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

I wrote the Ga. German Shepherd rescue this morning. I think we should think of a smaller dog but my husband cannot think of anything but another GSD. Bandit was only 8 and our Sarge before him was 10 when he died of cancer. 
I am thinking of a smaller GSD and don't want to go through the hurt of being turned down because of age. Bandit was usually around 110 lbs. 
I am thinking in the 70-75 lb range if we do qualify.


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I would think that your experience with GSD would be a positive with a rescue as far as approval goes. I've only heard that our local shelter will not adopt out adult dogs to homes with kids under 10yrs. You mention a smaller dog? Maybe a GSD mix? Best of luck to you 

And never too old!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I recently helped my 85 yr old aunt adopt a cat from a shelter, if I remember correctly I had to co-sign that I would care for the cat if something happened to her. Do you have someone that could co sign if it was required?


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't think anyone in the family would want a GSD. My son has Bandit's brother and they have a 2 yr old little boy now. When their dog passes on to the rainbow bridge, I think they will get a smaller dog. The others like small dogs. My daughter has a Maltese.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe a dog that is 3+ years old?


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> Maybe a dog that is 3+ years old?


That is what I am thinking, out of the puppy stage but since we have 2 small grandchildren in the family, he or she would have to be child friendly. Our yard backs up to a pre-school too.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

My husband and I are both checking the rescue sites and looking for another GSD or mostly GSD in the 60-70 lb range. I will keep checking here too. 
We would drive to SC,FL, or NC. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Some of our local shelters have "seniors for seniors" programs, where senior citizens can adopt older (older than 5 or 6 years) dogs and cats for free or very reduced prices.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

That is a good idea. We are searching the rescue sites in FL,Ga,SC, and NC. It is heartbreaking. Both of our other GSD's were ours since they were pups.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Emoore about the seniors program..Here in CT, the Humane society has this as well as local shelters..I think it's a great program No worry about what would happen to the dog should something happen to you and they encourage seniors to adopt


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Some of the local shelters here have similar programs. I'm fostering a super sweet tiny GSD who is likely mixed but looks basically purebred...just miniature. She'll probably be 45 lbs or so at appropriate weight. But she's got 2 wk old babies at the moment so it'll be awhile before she's ready to go. Also a bit of a distance from you....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think adopting an older female might be the ticket. Females are usually smaller and can weigh between 60-70 lbs. There are many senior GSD out there that have been let go because either they lost their owners or sadly people dump them for a new puppy. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you are looking for a senior gsd- I have a 8-10 yr old GSD/husky mix that is a love bug. Looks 90% GSD. The only thing that screams husky is his tail(he holds above his back and it is a little shorter). He is a super lover! Can NOT live with cats though. Because of the husky, he needs a secure fenced in yard. Good with other dogs and children. Just a sweetheart!


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

I am just so afraid losing another 8-10 year old dog. It just hurts so bad. I want a dog I think that is 2-4 yrs old.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

It shouldn't be an issue the kennels (pounds) would probably rather you adopt an older dog! We live here in the uk and I don't think it's an issue aslong as you can provide for the dog! You said you and your husband are both in your 70s (wow I wish my elders in my family could use a computer Would save me a fortune on my phone bills!)


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

My daughter told me she will sign an agreement to take the dog that we rescue in case something happens and we cannot take care of him/her anymore.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

That is very sweet of your daughter. Good luck and bless you for giving a home to another Shepherd. They truly grab at your heartstrings and though the pain of losing them is awful, it is worth the joy of sharing our lives with them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hey anngie - I think I remember you - LaurieB and that whole group?

Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue is another rescue to check out. Sometimes not all their dogs are listed I think....so contact them. 

One of my very best adopters ever was 85. A recent adoptee was 87, she adopted a 6 year old female who I believe is going to be one of the luckiest dogs ever. 

Good luck and thanks for adopting. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-tampa-fl-beau-2yr-old-working-line-male.html

My foster is a sweet dog....Maybe?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate to rain on the parade, but our experience was far from rosy.
We adopted out an 8lb minpin to an older couple that came highly recommended through our vet. They had children who co-signed the adoption contract and promised to care for the dog in case the parents had problems. Their friends also assured us that they would take the dog, if needed.
Three months later the husband got Sick and they wanted us to take the dog immediately.
When asked about the co-signers, they said they did not want to inconvenience friends and family. The little dog was not much trouble and they were not incapacitated not to be able to let her out in the yard to potty. The pet could have given them some emotional comfort.

We have also seen children refusing to take in pets of their parents and the animals ending up in shelters. Maybe planning financially for a sanctuary type solution is wise. Especially for elderly pets.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

anngie, go for it! I've had very good experiences with retired and senior adopters. Everybody, no matter what age, should have a viable backup plan for their animals in case we get sick or worse. Financial planning that includes the animals, as Rebel suggested, is a good idea, for everyone.

I personally prefer the agile working dog size of 50 to 65 lbs in GSDs, it's within the breed standard. You see many more GSDs of that size in Germany than in the US. My last rescued GSD (adopted at ca 9 yrs, we were together for over 5 yrs) weighed 55 lbs (an underweight 49 lbs at adoption), a GSD with a perfect work ethic.

Good luck, and thank you for adopting.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida has a wide age range of GSD for adoption. They have some nice looking dogs and are listed on pet finders. I believe they are located just south of Ocala.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

anngie said:


> My daughter told me she will sign an agreement to take the dog that we rescue in case something happens and we cannot take care of him/her anymore.


Oh that is soooo cool! I hope you find a wonderful dog that you can give tons of love too! Good luck.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

Girth said:


> German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida has a wide age range of GSD for adoption. They have some nice looking dogs and are listed on pet finders. I believe they are located just south of Ocala.


We registered with them yesterday.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Hey anngie - I think I remember you - LaurieB and that whole group?
> 
> Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue is another rescue to check out. Sometimes not all their dogs are listed I think....so contact them.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I think that the last 18 years experience as constant companions with German Shepherds has to be a positive as candidates for adoption of a GSD adult.


----------

